# Skill assessment requirements



## jpang7 (Oct 20, 2012)

Hi,

Need your urgent help. I'm from the Philippines but currently residing in Singapore. I am about to send my credentials for skill assessment. I read that certificate of employment (COE) is needed and would require duties and responsibilities on it. I have a few queries:
1. Most of the companies don't include duties and responsibilities on the COEs, how will I go about it?
2. I heard that you can do a statutory declaration stating all your employments which include the duties and responsibilities? and should this be certified by the Philippine embassy or a notary public would do? Would this be 1 statutory declaration per employment record or 1 would do for all?
3. What if I don't get a COE for 1 of my previous employments and they won't give me one as I was not able to complete clearance previously, would this still be ok?

Appreciate your feedback on this! Thanks a lot!


----------



## ozdreamer1210 (Oct 25, 2012)

*Statutory Declaration for ACS*

I am also stuck in a situation where I am having a lot of confusion on how to move forward with my migration to Australia. I am also based in Singapore and the certificate of employment from my previous companies are not in the same format as ACS is requiring. Hence, I read a lot of forums and advised that a Statutory Declaration from previous supervisor is required. My problem is that, most of my colleagues and supervisor are no longer working with the company, some companies have shutdown and lost communication with them. Lastly, most of them are hesitant and refusing to sign in the Statutory Declaration.

Maybe,somebody from this group would be able to advise me in considering the scenario that I am right now. Your advise is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Miss Swan (May 28, 2012)

Hi guys, I have no experience on work visas and having read your issues with the COE, my 2 cents' worth would be to contact the company HR and ask them to give you the COE with your required format. As a former HR professional in Singapore, the COEs my department created are easily customisable. As long as the employee explains the situation to us, we're quite happy to do up the COE in the way they want. I hope you have the same luck with your HR!


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

You can also include your official contract / job offer that lists all your duties.


----------



## jpang7 (Oct 20, 2012)

Some of my previous employers were able to customize them per my request, but some won't do so. Reason is, they can't make any changes on the COE format as it's vetted by their company lawyers,etc. I'm thinking of getting a statutory declaration. Would you be able to post here the statutory declaration format/example? Thanks in advance.


----------



## jpang7 (Oct 20, 2012)

Thanks Boboa. But I just read on the skill assessment wizard to not attach contracts. Or are you referring to statutory declaration? Thanks


----------



## dar (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi guys,

since I'm in the middle of my assessment (gathering the requested papers (COEs, reference letters, etc.) let me tell you what I have done and maybe you will find it helpful.

I wrote the reference letters (COEs) from previous employers (one for each job with duties and responsibilities), sent it to them (employers) and asked them to read it and if they agree to print it in a company's letter and sign it.

In order to certify the copies and send them to the ACS, I have to go to the Australian consulate; they are responsible for certifying copies, so probably you should check at your local embassy.

Now my turn to ask for your help... 
I am applying to the ACS for the Computer Network and Systems Engineer code and my bachelor is not really related to the IT (Electrical Engineer), but I do have over 14 years of experience in the field as a Systems Engineer / IT Consultant. So I have to go for the RPL (Recognition of Prior Learning), which requires also reference letters from clients for the projects included.

In the "ACS Project Report Form" there is the 1st field ( "Areas of Knowledge that you believe you have learned from your experience") where you as stated in the form:
_"Information about the Areas of Knowledge 
After studying the ACS Key Areas of Knowledge document, tick those areas of knowledge that you believe you have learned from your experience.

Please Note: None of the areas are mandatory. Applicants will be allowed an opportunity to address areas of knowledge they acquired through their experience.

Required Level of Knowledge Acquisition
You are required to demonstrate a clear comprehension of a number of the individual thematic modules within your chosen knowledge areas. You should also be able to demonstrate application in at least one of the units or modules which should be clearly supported by professional references included and the Project Reports submitted in section 4.

Please detail the relationship between the selected Areas of Knowledge above and what you have learned from the type of work and qualifications.

This section of RPL needs to be specific and detailed as to how and where you have learned the knowledge from.

This is one of the most important parts of the assessment and therefore ought to be comprehensive in its content and clarity.

It is important that you explain for each chosen area of knowledge:
(a) What you have learned, 
(b) How you acquired the knowledge, and
(c) Your experience in applying the knowledge in your working environment."_

So to be honest I am a little confused. I am not really sure how to fill this; I mean should I be descriptive or should I just mention the skills that I acquired during my career (e.g. using bullets)? Is there anyone who has done this before?

I am really sorry for the lengthy post.

Thanks in advance.

DAR


----------



## OrangeApple (Jul 11, 2011)

*IT Skills 457 or Regional Skilled Migration Sponsorship*

Whilst it is a good idea to go through the ACS Skills Assessment process, its not the only way to get your visa happening.

If you can find an employer who is prepared to sponsor you for either a 457 visa or say regional skilled migration, then you don't have to go through the skills assessment process and it COULD (subject to further visa applications etc and a good employer & Job) lead on to Permanent Residency etc.

I am an employer in the IT industry and allways open to sponsoring as we have found some excellent people who have moved to Australia that way, even with their families and become full citizens

But must be highly skilled and have excellent english, so if you can find an employer like our company.

So look for general job advertisements or job sites and approach the employer with your resume (and a good covering letter showing them why they should consider you and all the extra visa paperwork , fees & requirements, over a local employee (thats why you have to be BETTER than who we can find locally).

So if you are in the IT industry, IT engineer technician helpdesk and preferably Microsoft certified mcse mcitp ccna send me your resume to get in touch. j o b s AT a t e g r a . c o m . a u


----------



## sophienguyen (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi, is there anyone having experience in my situation?
I want to apply for Accounting skilled visa, I passed all F papers of ACCA (F1-F9), do you have any idea how many core subjects I am accredited by CPA Aust? (If possible, please provide details).
I would like to check which subjects I am accredited, and make plan to keep studying some other subjects of CPA to gain 9 core subjects.
Thank you all,


----------



## dar (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi there,

I got an e-mail from ACS telling me that my skills assessment is not closely related to the nominated code and that I should apply for another one. I should answer to them in 15 days from now whether I agree with the new suggested code so I can get a positive assessment or stick to the original one and get a negative one. 
If I choose the first one I am getting a positive assessment but to an ANZSCO code that is not enlisted in the SOL (but the ENSOL) so there is no way to apply for skilled migrant visa.
If I go for the second one I was wondering, whether I will have any chance in case of an appeal and getting my skills assessed by a second assessor.

Any suggestions are welcome.

Thanks in advance,

DAR


----------



## dar (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi there,

I got an e-mail from ACS telling me that my skills assessment is not closely related to the nominated code and that I should apply for another one. I should answer to them in 15 days from now whether I agree with the new suggested code so I can get a positive assessment or stick to the original one and get a negative one. 
If I choose the first one I am getting a positive assessment but to an ANZSCO code that is not enlisted in the SOL (but the ENSOL) so there is no way to apply for skilled migrant visa.
If I go for the second one I was wondering, whether I will have any chance in case of an appeal and getting my skills assessed by a second assessor.

Any suggestions are welcome.

Thanks in advance,

DAR


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi DAR -

Actually you can apply for a state sponsored skilled visa (subclass 190) if your occupation is on the CSOL (the ENSOL has been replaced - be careful!). ACS like all skills assessors has an appeal policy, but generally people tend to be unsuccessful in skills assessment appeals as the assessment authorities are generally pretty thorough the first time through.

If you can be more specific about the occupation codes you're considering, I may be able to comment in more detail.

Thanks,

Mark Northam


----------



## dar (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi Mark,

I applied for the 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) and I am told that I should go for the 263212 (ICT Support Engineer)
I was hoping, after a successful assessment, to apply for 190 to the Victorian State. the 263212 is not listed for nominamtion by them.

Regards,

Dimitris


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Dimitris -

I'd have a close look at this document:

http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0018/7641/ANZSCO-Code-Descriptions-1-July-2012-V2.pdf

and compare the code descriptions with your actual work experience to try and get a comfort level for yourself of exactly how you stand in comparison to both codes.

The issue is that while 263212 is on the CSOL list (which means OK for 457, ENS and state sponsored skilled visas), there are no states currently sponsoring for this occupation. 263111 has several states sponsoring (although some with increased IELTS requirements above the DIAC minimum 6) and it's on the SOL. For the skilled migration option for th the 2632xx occupations, there is an occupation ceiling (limit) of 360 invitations for independent skilled visas for 2012-2013, and only 10 invitations have been issued, so lots of opportunity there.

I can't give you specific advice as I haven't seen your case materials, however if there is a way you can fight for 263111 based on matching your work experience and qualifications to the expanded ACS occupation descriptions (see link above) either via additional info being submitted to your current skills assessment application or via appeal/review, you may want to consider it given the increased opportunities available to your original code 263111.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## dar (Dec 25, 2011)

Mark,

first of all thanks for your replies. I have already studied the suggested doc before lodging my application.
I was a support engineer (actually I still do that) but for the last 8 or so years I am planning, designing, implementing, and of course supporting IT projects including, hardware (servers, pcs, etc.) and software (OS, virtualization sw, etc).
Planning and/or designing are not mentioned anywhere in the description of the ICT support engineer and those are my main activities as I said above.

Regarding IELTS I have an overall of 8 (7,7,8.5, 9) and it should be no problem for the State nomination.
As far as the 457, my main problem is that I have none to sponsor me since I am not a SAP consultant or a Cognos specialist, (those are just examples but are the two most frequently advertised in websites such as seek, that can get you sponsored).

I have to thank you again for your help and I can understand that you cannot help me further with that. I just hope that if I appeal the 2nd assessor will see that I am closely related to the code.

FYI I have not used a migration agent, but now after the results I am convinced that I should have used one to advise on how to write the RPL and present my docs in my application.

Thank you,

Dimitris


----------



## dar (Dec 25, 2011)

just an update and a question.
Got my assessment for the proposed code (ICT Support Engineer) and it is positive I was also told that I can apply for a review within 60 days providing any other supporting docs for the original code.
The question:
I have a job offer from a company in Melb (that is the reason I accepted the proposed code) but they want to go and work for them for 1 or 2 months in order to see how things go and then if this goes well proceed with permanent employment.
I know that 457 visa is an option, but I was wondering if there is another visa I should go for.

Thank you

Dimitris


----------



## delife (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi Dimitris,

I was wondering if you were able to proceed further with ACS approved job code (ICT Support Engineer) through any other options.

I am in a similar situation and since 263212 is not listed in any nomination, I am sort of blocked as well.

Do let me know

Thanks,
Dennis


----------



## dar (Dec 25, 2011)

delife said:


> Hi Dimitris,
> 
> I was wondering if you were able to proceed further with ACS approved job code (ICT Support Engineer) through any other options.
> 
> ...


Hi Dennis,

Yes, I managed to find an employer to sponsor my visa and now I am on a 457 visa in Melbourne. 
Unfortunately there is no other way, as far as I know, to proceed.

Hope this helps. Wish you the best.

Thank you.

Dimitris.


----------

